# Boiler Primary heating loop circulator calculations



## GKX (May 4, 2012)

Hello All,

Anybody knows a good way to calculate a propped size primary boiler loop circulator and the pipe sizing?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't seen your intro,therefore can't say much... but u'll be much better helped if ya went over to heatinghelp.com... the site have many books available to answer your questions.


----------



## GKX (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for you advice. I have introduced myself once. Do you have to do it every time you post a thread ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GKX said:


> Thank you for you advice. I have introduced myself once. Do you have to do it every time you post a thread ?


I went back and look for it,,, all u said that you are an independent contractor on east coast... I haven't gotten the answer to my question of which state that you are licensed plumber in????


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

gkx said:


> thank you for you advice. I have introduced myself once. Do you have to do it every time you post a thread ?


yes!


----------

